#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Панорамы и видео

## Dee Mon

Недавно начал постепенно выкладывать материалы, накопившиеся после двух месяцев в Тае, в первую очередь круговые (360°) панорамы и видео.

Если в вашем браузере включена Java, можете устроить маленькое виртуальное путешествие. Если не включена, можно скачать панорамы в виде картинок и "крутить головой" в смотрелке картинок.

http://aroundthai.km.ru/

----------

